# Fire in the hole!



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

Ribs on!  As is a ready to cook butt section ham.  Temps are stabilizing over oak, apple and cherry.

St. Louis spares....membrane came off very easily!

Good eatin here this afternoon....ya'll come!


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2005)

You takin' pics today, Capt'n?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

Funny you asked that....my sister is here with her digital camera, and indeed we are!  Great pics of the membrane coming off, the weed burner flaming up the coals....will post them as soon as possible.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

How far off US 17 are ya?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm in between Bypass 17 and Business 17 in Myrtle Beach proper.

Just follow your nose from the NC state line....I'll go throw another couple chunks on to give you some more smoke to sniff!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, now I smell it. I'm just south of Wilmington now! ;-)


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry...continue!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

8)    8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

Ribs cooking a little faster than I thought.  Won't be long now.

The ham underneath is almost at the perfect temp.

Neighborhood smells great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 29, 2005)

well they were a little overcooked.  Not exactly falling off the bone, but a couple of bones pulled right out.  Huge smoke ring, good flavor, used a sauce that I didn't like much but everyone else did.

  Thought the rub could have used a little more sugar, but all in all very good.  Ham is resting, looks well smoked.

  It was a ready to cook ham that had already been smoked.  I love the way the things taste after a fresh smoking!  Ham biscuits for the next few days!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Good job Captain!  Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

The cook is always the worst critic.  It's because you are looking for the flaws.  Of course, that's the only way to improve.  Judge what you could have done better.


----------



## john pen (Jan 30, 2005)

Not only are we looking for flaws, but I think we have higher expectations of what the finished product should be.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm not sure I've ever been completely happy with any cook (and there have been many times when I was completely justified!).


I just like to think that someday I'll hit perfection one time, and a bright light will come down from the heavens and .....try to steal my Q!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 30, 2005)

Capn'n , only once did it happen for me. Luckily, it was a big cook. I had been asked to cook for the employee outing at the course I play. My group was playing as well, so I had to cook the day prior and deliver it so they could reheat, slice, pull, and serve. (Actually, Greg came over and watched me cook the briskets). Well, we played golf and came in to eat. I got to eat that food as an observer instead of someone who spent the whole day cooking and was greasy, smokey, and tired. Best Q I ever ate! Woody


----------

